# Spraying a farrow and ball colour onto MDF



## Silent-impact (25 Dec 2020)

Hi, after some help here as new to spray finishing.

I have a mdf radiator cover that I am going to spray using a Fuji system. Will be first priming it with a Morells 329 pre cat high build primer, but then the colour I want is a farrow and ball incha blue.

I am totally new to this and wondered -

1. Use a actual farrow and ball paint?
2. Use a colour matched paint that is polyester?
3. Would I need to spray some form of finish on it after the paint?

as I said totally new to spray finishing, and my next project is the kitchen cupboards in the same colour

thanks in advance


----------



## Droogs (25 Dec 2020)

1. prep prep prep. The quality of the finished work is 95% dependent on how good you prepare that high build primed surface. I apply 3 coats and sand using a block at 240 between each and tack off as well
2 use the paint you want the f&b can be a bit fussy to use if not experienced in spraying.
3. no


----------



## custard (25 Dec 2020)

I sprayed the kitchen and some bookshelves that I built for my house,






















I use F&B paints in a Fuji system I borrowed from a mate. It was all fairly straightforward, although I got zero useful help from F&B's customer service department (unless they manufacture an item F&B won't even discuss it, unlike say Little Green who are happy to advise on compatibility and recommend products that they don't make). I didn't overfinish with anything else, and even though I did this nearly eight years ago it's stood up well.

Good luck!


----------



## Silent-impact (25 Dec 2020)

Looks nice, did you have to thin it at all? And did you use an eggshell f&b paint


----------



## doctor Bob (25 Dec 2020)

I do this all day long.
Get morrells to match the paint with an AC, it will go on a pre cat no problem, they should be able to match a F&B, talk to them. 5 litres min normally


----------



## Ollie78 (25 Dec 2020)

Morrells will match the colour in a suitable paint.This is the best option. I try not to use the ac stuff now and have been using the water based one, its not bad.

Ollie


----------



## Silent-impact (25 Dec 2020)

Cool thanks guys


----------



## niemeyjt (26 Dec 2020)

Have to say F&B is the second worst "premium" paint I have used - beaten only by Sanderson paint of the 70s and 80s (anyone remember that?)
I would also go with the "get a colour match" option.


----------



## Silent-impact (26 Dec 2020)

niemeyjt said:


> Have to say F&B is the second worst "premium" paint I have used - beaten only by Sanderson paint of the 70s and 80s (anyone remember that?)
> I would also go with the "get a colour match" option.


Sounds like morrells is the way to go


----------



## Silent-impact (26 Dec 2020)

Final question, who is the best place to source this from? Do they have distributors in the uk?


----------



## Sgian Dubh (26 Dec 2020)

Silent-impact said:


> Final question, who is the best place to source this from? Do they have distributors in the uk?


Your nearest Morrells is *here*. It's a bit of trek down the M6 from Stafford, about 20+ miles each way I'd guess, so I suppose it depends how keen you are to follow suggestions from others for an alternative to the F&B paint. I've heard quite a few people complain about using genuine F&B paints and the problems associated with them. I've no experience of using their paints myself, but the products do seem to have gained a bit of a reputation for being finicky and 'difficult', perhaps erroneously attributed due to 'user error' or something, but I can't say one way or the other. Slainte.


----------



## custard (26 Dec 2020)

Sgian Dubh said:


> I've heard quite a few people complain about using genuine F&B paints and the problems associated with them. I've no experience of using their paints myself, but the products do seem to have gained a bit of a reputation for being finicky and 'difficult'



I think the root of the problem is F&B's virtually non existent technical support. It's not just advice on HVLP spraying that's lacking, after all you could argue that isn't likely to be a typical domestic application. But even really basic stuff, like what knotting they recommend, just gets a "computer says no" type response.


----------



## johnnyb (26 Dec 2020)

I've sprayed f and b. you must use the (f and b)undercoat. add a little water and make sure its warm and dry. its gives a pretty good finish esp the slightly shinier one. the biggest issue is it not very durable. its a hybrid alkyd paint so a sort of water borne oil type. I used a coat of bin....flat....2 coats of u/c 2(or3) coats top.
I like that the exact colour should be available and its safer to spray. I don't like its durability(particularly in a kitchen)


----------



## johnnyb (26 Dec 2020)

funny story behind that corner unit. I made a pair simply to use up paint from the aforementioned kitchen. anyway I put it on ebay and totally forgot about it. 450 days later I got a buyer on the global shipping program in Italy. I packed it up as best I could bubble wrap and cardboard....Needless to say it got broken and I had to refund. pita


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (27 Dec 2020)

I have a local, excellent paint shop in Buckhurst Hill ( G C Johnson - Decorators Merchant & Interior Design Specialist ) and use the F & B estate pavillion grey with an HVLP sprayer. They will mix that colour in a choice of bases, at smaller quantities than 5L if required. They can also source any paint colour in a spray can although that does work out as quite expensive.
I get excellent results, but do water it down to about the consistency of single cream.


----------



## Jetset (27 Dec 2020)

For what it’s worth and for those reading this who, like me, have no experience of spraying—apart from out of cans, F&B water-based eggshells roller-on very nicely, imo. 

A radiator cab with holes is obviously a bit trickier though.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (27 Dec 2020)

custard said:


> I think the root of the problem is F&B's virtually non existent technical support. It's not just advice on HVLP spraying that's lacking, after all you could argue that isn't likely to be a typical domestic application. But even really basic stuff, like what knotting they recommend, just gets a "computer says no" type response.


You may be right, custard. I can't say because I've had no reason to use their products, so never needed to seek technical support. Your post did prompt me to go and have a look at their website to see what kind of support they offer, and I came across *this*, and clicking on any of the product's PAS links, e.g., Estate Eggshell's, it opens up a PDF with quite a bit of advice for dealing with surface preparation, dealing with resinous wood, knots, application by brush, roller, spraying, and so on. I'm not sure if there's an option to talk to a technical specialist, although there is a link to their 'experts', whose main role seems to be advising on colour rather than providing expertise on technical application solutions where difficulties might be encountered, e.g., adhesion difficulties, bleed through, drying time, and so on. 

This thread just piqued my interest causing me to do a little investigating, although I certainly have no skin in the game, so to speak. Slainte.


----------



## custard (28 Dec 2020)

Fair enough Richard, my last experience with F&B was a few years ago so maybe they've raised their game.


----------



## Spectric (28 Dec 2020)

F&B are now all water based but I believe Little green still do oil based and in many traditional and heritage colours.









Luxury Paint Colours - Browse by Colour | Little Greene


Our luxury paint colours combine traditional paints with contemporary paint colours that go together across time periods. Browse our paint palette by colour.




www.littlegreene.com


----------

